# My 2 yr old is being assessed for ASD. Need some advice



## Kaylz--x

Hey ladies :flower:

So yeah my little girl is nearly two and had her first assessment with a specialist the other day and she is showing lots of signs of having autism and will require further tests.

I was wondering those of you who have little ones with autism when was you able to potty train them, or when was they moved out of a cot and into a bed? Zoey is very delayed with speech and she doesn't understand and listen to what your saying so I'm guessing were quite a while off potty training. 

Feeling very overwhelmed and down about it all at the moment :(


----------



## mummy2o

Hello Kaylz,

So sorry that you have to go through this. 

As for the potty training everyone is different. My sister and I both have high functioning autism and both were potty trained by 18 months. My son however is low functioning autism and just now showing signs of being ready to potty train at 5 years old. His paediatrician said it was normal for people on the spectrum not to be toilet trained until 7-8 and that my son is still early on according how delayed he is. 

My son was moved out of a cot to a bed at just under 2 years. He would of stayed longer, however he is a climber and purely for safety it was better for him to go in a bed. It really is up for you when to decide on this.

However, there are lots of positives which come with autism. I find it a lot more rewarding when he reaches a new milestone and have a bigger mini celebration latest ones for my son are reading his first words, using more imagination play for more than 5 minutes and managing to ride a horse with little support on his balance. It will hopefully improve his balance so looking forward to its long term outcome


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter was fully toilet using at 4. It was pretty much when she started saying words. She was in our bed until 2.5 I think, but all my kids cosleep. K still climbs in our bed and she is almost 26 months. I dont mind. Treat her like a child that is her development age. At 2, my daughter was assessed as a 9mth developmently.


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thanks for the info and advice mummy2o and jasmak :hug: I think I'll look into buying some books so I know what to expect a bit more.


----------



## Aunty E

Mog isn't potty trained yet, although she doesn't have a diagnosis for ASD, she is also non-verbal. We basically try it out every month or so, but we don't push it. She wears pants to nursery and very rarely wets herself, and that's good enough for now. She's three and a very little bit.


----------



## faun

Billy has ASD and is no where near potty training yet he is 3 and a tiny bit, he went into a bed just before his second birthday as he could climb out of his cot so it was safer for him to be in a bed. Billy is a climber and a runner though he is also non verbal so think it will be a while before he is ready for potty training. I have been advised to wait till the spring before trying again with the potty training as he can run round with no trousers on :)


----------



## sun

My son also doesn't have a diagnosis of autism at this point, but he is under ongoing assessment for GDD (Global Developmental Delay including speech delay). He is nearly 3 years old and has recently started talking and is potty trained during the day. He was reliably dry during the day at about 2years 10months. We would have waited a bit longer, but he was really fighting the diaper during the day and getting rashes so I just went for it. When I started I wasn't sure if he would get the idea or tell me when he needed to go, but after a few months he did! For us it took 2-3 months of accidents before he started telling us. Before that I would just bring him to the bathroom at regular intervals. It was tough because it seemed as if he wasn't getting it for a long time, but he would freak with a diaper on - so I just went with it. He's ok with diapers at night/naps, but not during the day. 

He went into a bed from a cot at almost 26months old (last Christmas). He wanted a big bed, but I had to wait until he could get in and out easily on his own. His gross motor skills are delayed so he had trouble with the big bed even though it isn't that high.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hey hun, we are in a very similar situation. My son is in speech therapy and just started occupational therapy and our next step is to have him evaluated for sensory issues or possible ASD. We are no where near potty training but he easily transitioned into his big boy bed at 24 months.

:hugs: I know how exhausting and overwhelming it is. I am at the point of WANTING answers but terrified of actually getting the answer. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Aunty E

I didn't spot the bed thing - Mog is a climber, and was into a big bed at eighteen months after I found her climbing out of her cot...


----------



## lewiepud08

mrsthomas623 said:


> Hey hun, we are in a very similar situation. My son is in speech therapy and just started occupational therapy and our next step is to have him evaluated for sensory issues or possible ASD. We are no where near potty training but he easily transitioned into his big boy bed at 24 months.
> 
> :hugs: I know how exhausting and overwhelming it is. I am at the point of WANTING answers but terrified of actually getting the answer. Keeping you in my thoughts.

this is me with my youngest who is 28months 

sending hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## mrsthomas623

lewiepud08 said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, we are in a very similar situation. My son is in speech therapy and just started occupational therapy and our next step is to have him evaluated for sensory issues or possible ASD. We are no where near potty training but he easily transitioned into his big boy bed at 24 months.
> 
> :hugs: I know how exhausting and overwhelming it is. I am at the point of WANTING answers but terrified of actually getting the answer. Keeping you in my thoughts.
> 
> this is me with my youngest who is 28months
> 
> sending hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all xxxClick to expand...

Our little boys share a birthday. :)


----------



## lewiepud08

mrsthomas623 said:


> lewiepud08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, we are in a very similar situation. My son is in speech therapy and just started occupational therapy and our next step is to have him evaluated for sensory issues or possible ASD. We are no where near potty training but he easily transitioned into his big boy bed at 24 months.
> 
> :hugs: I know how exhausting and overwhelming it is. I am at the point of WANTING answers but terrified of actually getting the answer. Keeping you in my thoughts.
> 
> this is me with my youngest who is 28months
> 
> sending hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Our little boys share a birthday. :)Click to expand...

awww do they :kiss: i will pm you xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thank you all for your advice, it helps a lot hearing everyone elses experiences :flower: Sending lots of hugs to all you lovely mummies, if anyone is going through the same thing at the moment it would be nice to have someone to chat (or rant) to about things so feel free to PM me :) x x x x x


----------

